

Ask HN: Who plans to attend the International Startup Festival in Montreal? - sga

I'm taking a train with some startup folks from Ontario [http://trips.threefortynine.com/] to the International Startup Festival in Montreal [http://startupfestival.com/en/], July 11-13, 2012. I'm curious who from the HN community is planning to attend, where you're coming from, and what your startup is if you have one.
======
jthompson
Can't wait for Startup Festival. Last year's event was awesome and I'm sure
this year will be even better!

I am the Founder of UserEvents (www.userevents.com) and we specialize in event
stream processing and correlation.

Rather than just selling technology, we take our amazing capabilities to
market in the form of business applications, like CxEngage that enables a
real-time feedback channel across all customer touch-points allowing brands to
engage “in the moment” before a lackluster customer experience impacts
retention, loyalty, and revenue.

Look forward to sharing our story, learning and having a ton of fun while in
Montreal!

------
kunvay
We're attending and are more than psyched! It's only 2.5 weeks away. We just
got selected to come up on the DOer Express bus coming up from NYC that's
being sponsored by Twilio and SendGrid. We can't wait to launch Kunvay at the
festival and to learn from the international startup community.

------
bsd
My mother-in-law's visiting over that time, so no-go for me. But it looks like
a great opportunity. Definitely beats driving!

